# 2 nights on Canadian - which direction?



## NativeSon5859 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm looking into taking a ride on the Canadian, but I'll only have time to go either from Toronto to Winnipeg or from Vancouver to Winnipeg and then fly home from there. This would be in early December. Any suggestions on which direction is preferable? I realize the western portion has the mountain scenery, but I've also heard the eastern portion is nice in its own way. Thank you!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I rode the entire route in December a few years ago and preferred the western portion (Vancouver to Winnipeg).


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 15, 2014)

Given the choice, I'd go Vancouver to Winnipeg. You'll need to spend the night in Winnipeg, as you can't rely on an on time arrival. If you can, spend that night at The Fort Garry, which is almost accross the street from the train station, and was originally built for the Grand Trunk Pacific Railway. It would certainly ease the pain of getting off The Canadian.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 15, 2014)

What about going Winnipeg to Vancouver ( follow the sun!), then fly home from there! As was said, the Mountains are nice and if the Canadian is late ,( next thing to a lock!) You'll see the Frazer River Valley in daylight which is great scenery!

The entire Crew changes in Winnipeg and if you're going West its in Daylight, going East its in the dark, often with an O-Dark-Thirty arrival which would necessitate spending the night!

Be sure and look for 50% off Fares and Express Fares on via.ca, it can save you hundreds if not thousands of dollars! Usually from late Oct ( after Canadian Thanksgiving)to May!!!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. The Fort Garry looks amazing. I might have to look into that.

The days I have to work with are Tuesday-Friday, so it would seem VAN-WIN or TOR-WIN would be my two best options. I can overnight in WIN and fly home from there.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 18, 2014)

Fort Garry? My immediate thought was that it's also the location of a huge bus factory!

Enjoy your trip on the Canadian!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 18, 2014)

I would have to agree that the section Vancouver to Winnipeg would be far more interesting, visually. I took the whole route a few years back, Toronto to Vancouver, and would say the Toronto to Winnipeg section was pretty dull in comparison, flat, trees, water, flat, trees, water, flat... etc...

Ed


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Sep 19, 2014)

I booked a Cabin for 1, Vancouver - Winnipeg. I've never been on a BUDD sleeper before...well, in revenue service anyway!


----------

